# 250.52(a)(1) Jade learning interpertation



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Got a JADE LEARNING (continuing ed class on grounding course #1030810)
book in the mail today. This one is on grounding. I looked at 250.52(a)(1)
and here is their interpertation of that article.......

Metal underground water pipe that is in contact with the earth for at least 10ft MUST BE USED AS A GROUNDING ELECTRODE. Copper,iron, or steel water pipe is a grounding electrode. Metal water pipe used for drinking water, sprinkler systems or industrial processes are CONSIDERED GROUNDING ELECTRODES.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with their interpretation.

The code says ALL grounding electrodes present must be used and 250.52(A)(1) gives us the criteria for metal underground water pipe and does not limit it to potable water pipes or only requires 1 if multiple water pipes exist.

Chris


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Got a JADE LEARNING (continuing ed class on grounding course #1030810)
> book in the mail today. This one is on grounding. I looked at 250.52(a)(1)
> and here is their interpertation of that article.......
> 
> Metal underground water pipe that is in contact with the earth for at least 10ft MUST BE USED AS A GROUNDING ELECTRODE. Copper,iron, or steel water pipe is a grounding electrode. Metal water pipe used for drinking water, sprinkler systems or industrial processes are CONSIDERED GROUNDING ELECTRODES.


I dissagree with the wording...if that is the way it reads. The intent of using the 10 feet of pipe into the earth is to hopefully direct a lightninging strike, or some other aberrent voltage in THAT direction...into the earth. The interior piping system is, by default, connected, both physically, and electrically to the elotrode but it is not intended to send the higher voltages/currents further into the interior of a building. Just one man's opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

raider1 said:


> I agree with their interpretation.
> 
> The code says ALL grounding electrodes present must be used and 250.52(A)(1) gives us the criteria for metal underground water pipe and does not limit it to potable water pipes or only requires 1 if multiple water pipes exist.
> 
> Chris


 
I think all but two of us here agree with them. In a thread the other day gold and rich would not accept this as being true.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I dissagree with the wording...if that is the way it reads. The intent of using the 10 feet of pipe into the earth is to hopefully direct a lightninging strike, or some other aberrent voltage in THAT direction...into the earth. The interior piping system is, by default, connected, both physically, and electrically to the elotrode but it is not intended to send the higher voltages/currents further into the interior of a building. Just one man's opinion.:thumbsup:


Well disagree or not it is what it is.........:yes:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

raider1 said:


> I agree with their interpretation.
> 
> The code says ALL grounding electrodes present must be used and 250.52(A)(1) gives us the criteria for metal underground water pipe and does not limit it to potable water pipes or only requires 1 if multiple water pipes exist.
> 
> Chris


Using what you have said, if the water pipe coming into the building was pvc and then changed over to metal, would you call the waterfountain and associated piping a grounding electrode? I am not talking about bonding, I am talking about grounding.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Using what you have said, if the water pipe coming into the building was pvc and then changed over to metal, would you call the waterfountain and associated piping a grounding electrode? I am not talking about bonding, I am talking about grounding.


 
It could be a 3/8 " metal line or a 6". If it is in contact with the earth for 10 ft and enters the structure it is an electrode.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Using what you have said, if the water pipe coming into the building was pvc and then changed over to metal, would you call the waterfountain and associated piping a grounding electrode? I am not talking about bonding, I am talking about grounding.


If it was in direct contact with the earth for at least 10' then yes.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> It could be a 3/8 " metal line or a 6". If it is in contact with the earth for 10 ft and enters the structure it is an electrode.


I agree.

Chris


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> It could be a 3/8 " metal line or a 6". If it is in contact with the earth for 10 ft and enters the structure it is an electrode.


Re- read what I had posted. I did not mention anything in contact with the earth in my last post.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

raider1 said:


> If it was in direct contact with the earth for at least 10' then yes.
> 
> Chris


Did you not see the PVC in my last post?:no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Re- read what I had posted. I did not mention anything in contact with the earth in my last post.


I said IF..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I said IF..


That is true...I'll admit. I was just taking exception to what was said about the interior water pipe system HAVING to be considered a grounding electrode. That is not a true statement. If the incoming water line IS metal and is in intimate contact with the earth for at least 10 feet, is must be considered an electrode and must be used as such. Just because the interior metal, water piping system happens to be connected does not make it an electrode. What good would that serve if an aberrant voltage occurs?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

(defeated) 
So, if we MUST use a Metal water pipe that is in direct contact with earth for 10 feet whenever one exist then should we also be using a buried fuel tank whenever one is present?

If we are required to use ALL electrodes present then we are also required to bond Burried fuel tanks as required by 250.52(a)7 am I correct?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gold said:


> (defeated)
> So, if we MUST use a Metal water pipe that is in direct contact with earth for 10 feet whenever one exist then should we also be using a buried fuel tank whenever one is present?
> 
> If we are required to use ALL electrodes present then we are also required to bond Burried fuel tanks as required by 250.52(a)7 am I correct?


Don't put words in my KEYBOARD. You guys are telling me what the code says. All I am telling you is how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Don't put words in my KEYBOARD. You guys are telling me what the code says. All I am telling you is how it works.:thumbsup:


I dont get it Riv. I was crucified in the last 250.52 thread and I am now totally defeated and frustrated. I'm just trying to RE-learn it. From what everyone seems to be trying to beat into my head all existing electrodes must be bonded to form the grounding electrode system and 250.52(A) 1-7 list ALL electrodes 7 says a burried tank is an electrode. If we are required to use ALL of them then are we required to use a fuel tank as a grounding electrode and bond it to form the grounding electrode system well?

Just trying to get my head around this.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> I dont get it Riv. I was crucified in the last 250.52 thread and I am now totally defeated and frustrated. I'm just trying to RE-learn it. From what everyone seems to be trying to beat into my head all existing electrodes must be bonded to form the grounding electrode system and 250.52(A) 1-7 list ALL electrodes 7 says a burried tank is an electrode. If we are required to use ALL of them then are we required to use a fuel tank as a grounding electrode and bond it to form the grounding electrode system well?
> 
> Just trying to get my head around this.


Actually that how it was explained to me by a very smart, experienced and competent NJ inspector/instructor.

It was new to me as well.

He said it is one of the most misunderstood and violated articles.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Actually that how it was explained to me by a very smart, experienced and competent NJ inspector/instructor.
> 
> It was new to me as well.
> 
> He said it is one of the most misunderstood and violated articles.


So a burried FUEL TANK MUST be used as an electrode if theres one there?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gold said:


> I dont get it Riv. I was crucified in the last 250.52 thread and I am now totally defeated and frustrated. I'm just trying to RE-learn it. From what everyone seems to be trying to beat into my head all existing electrodes must be bonded to form the grounding electrode system and 250.52(A) 1-7 list ALL electrodes 7 says a burried tank is an electrode. If we are required to use ALL of them then are we required to use a fuel tank as well?
> 
> Just trying to get my head around this.


I am sorry if I came off snide. I am learning, as well. The intent of the writers of the NEC was to mitigate, as much as possible, the results of an unusual occurrence in an electrical system. Everyone knew that a lightning strike tries to go to ground. So when, as a result of trying different things in the past, it was determined that the water pipe systems were all connected together...underground, what better way...etc. Believe me, I am not trying to be condescending. You know all of this...others may not. However, knowing that sometimes the water system was changed to rubber or pvc pipe they needed to be sure that a grounding electrode was there,FOR SURE. They started adding the normal metal things that are usually in a house which included the water pipe system and they still wanted to know for sure and added the supplemental ground rod. I don't know about the tank in the ground but if it was fuel I may not want to do it. Why take a lightning strike and make it go somewhere it may not go in the first place.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> So a burried FUEL TANK MUST be used as an electrode if theres one there?



Technically, yes. Just like the requirements for gas pipe bonding. When was the last time you have seen metal gas pipes bonded in a residential application? It's a code requirement and yet I have never seen it done in either Pennsy or NJ.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I think its obvious what my interpritation is, judgeing by the last thread being closed its also obvious no one wants to hear it so i wont repeat it. I also realize theres a lot of people whom have a lot more knowledge then myself that disagree. Personally I think its either broadly misunderstood or unclearly arranged. I just dont understand why the NEC would require you to use a fuel tank as a grounding electrode.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Technically, yes. Just like the requirements for gas pipe bonding. When was the last time you have seen metal gas pipes bonded in a residential application? It's a code requirement and yet I have never seen it done in either Pennsy or NJ.


Guess I'll start digging up fuel tanks and using gas mains as electrodes.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Guess I'll start digging up fuel tanks and using gas mains as electrodes.



:laughing:

Hey man, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Hey man, don't shoot the messenger.


Wasn't aiming at anyone, just a radom WTF moment.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gold said:


> I think its obvious what my interpritation is, judgeing by the last thread being closed its also obvious no one wants to hear it so i wont repeat it. I also realize theres a lot of people whom have a lot more knowledge then myself that disagree. Personally I think its either broadly misunderstood or unclearly arranged. I just dont understand why the NEC would require you to use a fuel tank as a grounding electrode.


I'll stand up against the best of them and say that it is because they had good intentions but didn't know the consequences.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *gold*
> Wasn't aiming at anyone, just a radom WTF moment.


Here's another WTF moment.
*
250.104

(B)* *Other Metal Piping.* Where installed in or attached to a building or structure, a metal piping system(s), including gas piping,* that is likely to become energized* shall be bonded to the service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor where of sufficient size, or the one or more grounding electrodes used. The bonding jumper(s) shall be sized in accordance with 250.122 using the rating of the circuit that is likely to energize the piping system(s). The equipment grounding conductor for the circuit that is likely to energize the piping shall be permitted to serve as the bonding means. The points of attachment of the bonding jumper(s) shall be accessible.

My question is, who or what determines if it's "likely to be energized"???


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> [/b]Here's another WTF moment.
> *
> 250.104
> 
> ...


I love that phrase. It was written at a time when it was expected that someone would f**k up. Now, they don't know how to get rid of it.:yes:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Wasn't aiming at anyone, just a radom WTF moment.





RIVETER said:


> I love that phrase. It is written at a time when it was expected that someone would f**k up. Now, they don't know how to get rid of it.:yes:


Honestly, if you read through the grounding in the NEC and claim to understand it, your kidding yourself.

I have the soars book. And in apprentice school we had 30 weeks of grounding and bonding. I'm more confused now then I was before I did any of that.:blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> [/b]Here's another WTF moment.
> 
> *250.104*
> 
> ...


Anything in the vicinity of electricity.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> So a burried FUEL TANK MUST be used as an electrode if theres one there?


WHY NOT? What is the issue? grounded would be safer that ungrounded and how in heck would you ever be able to have a inground metallic tank UNGROUNDED?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Honestly, if you read through the grounding in the NEC and claim to understand it, your kidding yourself.
> 
> I have the soars book. And in apprentice school we had 30 weeks of grounding and bonding. I'm more confused now then I was before I did any of that.:blink:


It is the most confusing element of our trade. But I believe that I do understand it, and you probably do too. The way these guys write the books makes it more confusing than it needs to be.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Anything in the vicinity of electricity.


There is a contradiction in the code though,(isn't there always)
*

250.52*
*(B)* *Not Permitted for Use as Grounding Electrodes.* The following systems and materials shall not be used as grounding electrodes: (1)







Metal underground gas piping systems 




I guess once it leaves the "underground" and enters the building at that point it should become part of the electrode system.

Now I'm really confused.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> It is the most confusing element of our trade. But I believe that I do understand it, and you probably do too. The way these guys write the books makes it more confusing than it needs to be.



I do find it interesting. I try to talk grounding with guys and they look at me like I'm a giant nerd. That's why I hang out here.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> WHY NOT? What is the issue? grounded would be safer that ungrounded and how in heck would you ever be able to have a inground metallic tank UNGROUNDED?


Ahhh...there's the rub.:thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

brian john said:


> WHY NOT? What is the issue? grounded would be safer that ungrounded and how in heck would you ever be able to have a inground metallic tank UNGROUNDED?


Of course its grounded. Thats why we MUST use it as an electrode. As well as all metal underground gas pipes that aren't underground.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Of course its grounded. Thats why we MUST use it as an electrode. As well as all metal underground gas pipes that aren't underground.



Seriously, I think that's it.:thumbsup: At least that's how it reads :laughing: You would think something so important to safety as grounding would be a bit easier to understand.:no:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gold said:


> Of course its grounded. Thats why we MUST use it as an electrode. As well as all metal underground gas pipes that aren't underground.


I buried a hood of a 1955 chevy impala in my back yard. Does it have to be considered an electrode? No offense to you guys, but those writers are going to have to give me a break. Send them to me.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

No more ground rods for me from now on its 1 rusty half full Fuel Tank, an underground gas line that isnt burried and a water pipe. It even SOUNDS better then the way I have been doing it. 

Thanks guys, for showing me the light.

Am I doin it right naow?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I buried a hood of a 1955 chevy impala in my back yard. Does it have to be considered an electrode? No offense to you guys, but those writers are going to have to give me a break. Send them to me.


I don't think it's one of the _permitted _electrodes.:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> No more ground rods for me from now on its 1 rusty half full Fuel Tank, an underground gas line that isnt burried and a water pipe. It even SOUNDS better then the way I have been doing it.
> 
> Thanks guys, for showing me the light.
> 
> Am I doin it right naow?



NO! You still need a ground rod....BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I mean two rods...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> NO! You still need a ground rod....BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


And the sad thing about that is that you are right.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree with the interpertation 100%.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I don't think it's one of the _permitted _electrodes.:laughing:


Fuc* it its existing bond that too, those bikes the neighbors kids left out front .... throw a pipe strap on em!!!

and a ground rod.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread rules.:thumbsup: Poor gold is so screwed up now.:jester: Meanwhile according to the conclusions made in this thread, it seems nobody is grounding properly.:laughing:

Hell, I didn't bond the gas piping in my own house.:no:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I will tattoo a (rooster) on my forehead before I use a burried fuel tank as an electrode.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> No more ground rods for me from now on its 1 rusty half full Fuel Tank, an underground gas line that isnt burried and a water pipe. It even SOUNDS better then the way I have been doing it.
> 
> Thanks guys, for showing me the light.
> 
> Am I doin it right naow?


Hey not cool, if I can't use a metal chair burred in the dirt you can't use a fuel tank:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Hey not cool, if I can't use a metal chair burred in the dirt you can't use a fuel tank:laughing:


sorry metal chair = :no:

Fuel Tank = mandatory if its there you MUST use it. 

buy a shovel


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Hell, I didn't bond the gas piping in my own house.:no:


You got any gas appliances piped with metal with an electrical connection?:whistling2:

last time I checked a #12 branch circuit EGC could carry neutral current or a surge or strike just like a #4 GEC could 

Just putting that into the discussion.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> sorry metal chair = :no:
> 
> Fuel Tank = mandatory if its there you MUST use it.
> 
> buy a shovel


I all ready ground/bond ALL storage tanks above ground or burried, all piping, metal structure and antenna towers along with all the required NEC electrodes. So I have been right all along:laughing:<I don't feel like finding an evil laugh smiley so use your imagination.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> NO! You still need a ground rod....BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I mean two rods...HAHAHAHAHA


To be clear, check the fall of potential.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> This thread rules.:thumbsup: Poor gold is so screwed up now.:jester: Meanwhile according to the conclusions made in this thread, it seems nobody is grounding properly.:laughing:


except jlarson, he bonds fuel tanks, metal chirs and ford hoods


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> except jlarson, he bonds fuel tanks, metal chirs and ford hoods


I forgot well casings I bond those too:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

This is to GOLD. Don't be disheartened. We all joke on this forum occasionally. Sometimes, even I say something incorrectly( and I only say that for effect), but it COULD happen. Don't let us get to you. We're all buds here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Technically, yes. Just like the requirements for gas pipe bonding. When was the last time you have seen metal gas pipes bonded in a residential application? It's a code requirement and yet I have never seen it done in either Pennsy or NJ.


The individual branch circuit EGC for the furnace/ boiler is what bonds the gas piping to the grounded system. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The individual branch circuit EGC for the furnace/ boiler is what bonds the gas piping to the grounded system. :thumbsup:


Hmmmmm. I haven't thought about it like that. Good point.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

gold said:


> No more ground rods for me from now on its 1 rusty half full Fuel Tank, an underground gas line that isnt burried and a water pipe. It even SOUNDS better then the way I have been doing it.
> 
> Thanks guys, for showing me the light.
> 
> Am I doin it right naow?


Call the inspector first next time and ask him. 

I'm sure that'll gain his respect for you as an EC.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> This is to GOLD. Don't be disheartened. We all joke on this forum occasionally. Sometimes, even I say something incorrectly( and I only say that for effect), but it COULD happen. Don't let us get to you. We're all buds here.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I dont get as$hurt Riv, but thanks

Honestly I'm still of the mindset that I am right and everyone else sadly misunderstands that article. 

:yes:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> I dont get as$hurt Riv, but thanks
> 
> Honestly I'm still of the mindset that I am right and everyone else sadly misunderstands that article.
> 
> :yes:



Oh boy. I guess it's time to close this one up:jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Gold, if you want to, PM me about grounding...I know a little about it.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Call the inspector first next time and ask him.
> 
> I'm sure that'll gain his respect for you as an EC.


2 rods, hit the waterpipe, jump the meter and the heater = green sticker 

Right or wrong they pass everyweek.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> 2 rods, hit the waterpipe, jump the meter and the heater = green sticker
> 
> Right or wrong they pass everyweek.



I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> I dont get as$hurt Riv, but thanks
> 
> Honestly I'm still of the mindset that I am right and everyone else sadly misunderstands that article.
> 
> :yes:


I thought we went over this I'm the right one. I ground everything. I even forgot one time I found a quarter underground so I bonded that too.

:jester:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

gold said:


> 2 rods, hit the waterpipe, jump the meter and the heater = green sticker
> 
> Right or wrong they pass everyweek.


The real reason that you are upset is that you are smarter than them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Which one of you's wanted to bond a hood from an old Ford?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

What about the 4'' vent pipe that runs up my basement wall. It's a lead pipe, should I run into the basement right now and bond that too?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Which one of you's wanted to bond a hood from an old Ford?


wut? You cant do that?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> What about the 4'' vent pipe that runs up my basement wall. It's a lead pipe, should I run into the basement right now and bond that too?


Yes and you should also lick it so you know its lead so you can select the proper hardware:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> What about the 4'' vent pipe that runs up my basement wall. It's a lead pipe, should I run into the basement right now and bond that too?


Jlarson had it bonded for you before your post hit


FOP TEST!!!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yes and you should also lick it so you know its lead so you can select the proper hardware:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Is this your method of choice??? Doesn't sound very tasty. That's alright, looking back on my formidable years my tongue has been in worse places.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Is this your method of choice??? Doesn't sound very tasty. That's alright, looking back on my formidable years my tongue has been in worse places.


I think I met her.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Is this your method of choice??? Doesn't sound very tasty. That's alright, looking back on my formidable years my tongue has been in worse places.


No I get the apprentices to do the crap jobs like that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I think I met her.



HER.......It's more like, I think I met them


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> No I get the apprentices to do the crap jobs like that.


The apprentices lick your pipe?????????


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> What about the 4'' vent pipe that runs up my basement wall. It's a lead pipe, should I run into the basement right now and bond that too?


Don't forget your key chain...safety first.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> The apprentices lick your pipe?????????


Hell no, well if she looks like that MMA chick I posted last night then maybe.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Hell no, well if she looks like that MMA chick I posted last night then maybe.



Not the one burned into your retina's right????

HAHAHA...don't answer that...

Well it took longer then I expected but this thread has officially been derailed.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> HER.......It's more like, I think I met them


That is so cool. I remember the last time I was with more than one woman. They couldn't make up their minds who wanted me first. Eventually, I fell asleep.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> That is so cool. I remember the last time I was with more than one woman. They couldn't make up their minds who wanted me first. Eventually, I fell asleep.



I'm married now with a baby on the way. The most excitement I get going to the baby store.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks, I laughed so hard my sides hurt. My wife asked what was so funny I read some of the thread and she just looked at me funny and said "Your laughing at code stuff? Your like a whole new kind of geek."


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Not the one burned into your retina's right????
> 
> HAHAHA...don't answer that...
> 
> Well it took longer then I expected but this thread has officially been derailed.


Damn you:jester: and I meant the real chick with the real chick parts thank you very much:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Damn you:jester: and I meant the real chick with the real chick parts thank you very much:laughing:


What did you do Vic send him a ******* link or something?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I'm married now with a baby on the way. The most excitement I get going to the baby store.


On a serious note, there is no better feeling than being a father. Enjoy it. Mine are grown...all I have left is GROUNDING.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> thanks, I laughed so hard my sides hurt. My wife asked what was so funny I read some of the thread and she just looked at me funny and said "Your laughing at code stuff? Your like a whole new kind of geek."


We're all geeks. I have near 2000 posts in a damn electricians forum. If that doesn't scream geek I don't know what does.




Jlarson said:


> Damn you:jester: and I meant the real chick with the real chick parts thank you very much:laughing:


Real chick parts are hot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

gold said:


> What did you do Vic send him a meatspin link or something?


You don't go to the OT section much do ya. Enjoy 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/boxing-vs-mma-16242/


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

too slow.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> On a serious note, there is no better feeling than being a father. Enjoy it. Mine are grown..


:thumbsup: Thanks. This is my first.




> .all I have left is GROUNDING.


I think that's how I got in this predicament.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> No this thread,
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/boxing-vs-mma-16242/


 you loose look above your post 

Jlarson - 2, Vic - 0 plus the members think you like rainbows


:jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> you loose look above ^
> 
> Jlarson - 2, Vic - 0 plus the members think you like rainbows
> 
> ...


Your still new here. Ask around, I never lose.:jester:

Rainbows really??? Not for me........not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm just curious Vic, what were you googleing when you found that pic?

edited to add

........not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> I'm just curious Vic, what were you googleing when you found that pic?



HAHAHAHAHA....I saw it originally in a boxing magazine. I thought to myself,

"I knew it!!!" I always hated de la goya. He's a sissy.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Your still new here. Ask around, I never lose.:jester:
> 
> Rainbows really??? Not for me........not that there's anything wrong with that.


Hey instead of going back and forth like this(I will win anyway) I have an idea, what thread is b4t in right now I think it's scotchkote joke time.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Hey instead of going back and forth like this(I will win anyway) I have an idea, what thread is b4t in right now I think it's scotchkote joke time.



Black4truck is my boy. I also support the going rate. What is the going rate on that stuff any way?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....I saw it originally in a boxing magazine. I thought to myself,
> 
> "I knew it!!!" I always hated de la goya. He's a sissy.


 
ON that note I have a service change in the morning and fuel tanks to bond ... Thanks guys.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Black4truck is my boy. I also support the going rate. What is the going rate on that stuff any way?


IDK. I do know I have a new sig line though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry jwjrw we kind of derailed your thread just a little bit.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> [/b]Here's another WTF moment.
> 
> *250.104*
> 
> ...


 
Your friendly inspector from the AHJ makes that call.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

gold said:


> sorry metal chair = :no:
> 
> Fuel Tank = mandatory if its there you MUST use it.
> 
> buy a shovel


That is incorrect if you are on the 2008 NEC;

*250.50 Grounding Electrode System.*
All grounding electrodes as described in *250.52(A)(1) through (A)(7)* that are present at each building or structure served shall be bonded together to form the grounding electrode system. Where none of these grounding electrodes exist, one or more of the grounding electrodes specified in 250.52(A)(4) through (A)(8) shall be installed and used.

*(8)* Other Local Metal Underground Systems or Structures. Other local metal underground systems or structures such as piping systems, *underground tanks*, and underground metal well casings that are not bonded to a metal water pipe.

Only (A)(1) through (A)(7) are required to be used, the only time an underground tank is required to be used is if none of (A)(1) through (A)(7) are not present.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

TheRick said:


> That is incorrect if you are on the 2008 NEC;
> 
> *250.50 Grounding Electrode System.*
> All grounding electrodes as described in *250.52(A)(1) through (A)(7)* that are present at each building or structure served shall be bonded together to form the grounding electrode system. Where none of these grounding electrodes exist, one or more of the grounding electrodes specified in 250.52(A)(4) through (A)(8) shall be installed and used.
> ...


I agree.

250.50 requires all grounding electrodes listed in 250.53(A)(1) through (7) must be used.

250.53(A)(8) is only used when no electrode of the types listed in 250.53(A)(1) thorugh (A)(7) are present.

Chris


----------

